# Did Family guy drop the F bomb last night?



## HugeCock (Sep 27, 2006)

Dude I am watching Family guy and they so said "Fucking" on the air!! How are people not talking about this?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 27, 2006)

What the hell are you talking about? No they didn't. Do you mean something that was bleeped out? Because they're allowed to use bleeped out words where everyone can obviously tell what it means. They've done that before, and they'll do it again.


----------



## DarkAbyss (Sep 27, 2006)

Actually they did, in some countries that was not blocked out.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh really! Obviously I am watching a downloaded version (still right now) and I fell off the rocker thinking they slipped the f-word past the FCC. I wasnt actually aware they were airing Family Guys episodes (new ones) at the same time globally.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 27, 2006)

Why can't they say f*** on tv but they can say b**** on national television? I don't see why one is any better then the other, they are both foul language.


----------



## the_joeba (Sep 27, 2006)

It was captured in Canada, where they don't hate the citizens and they don't have crazy cristians controlling the media. aka no censoring of words or nudity after 9? My wife lived close to the border and we got Canadian TV (kicks out tv's ASS) and I just about fell over when I saw nudity/heard swearing (they aired uncensored Pulp Fiction).


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah, I downloaded the episode, no FCC on the torrents and the obnoxious dude in the hummer definetly said fuck, those animals are so fucking hilarious it makes me wanna merge without looking


----------



## Chrono1102 (Sep 27, 2006)

YEAH! I knew I wasn't imagining it!

I just hear that word so frequently that when it came up I was going, "........................wait, WHAT?!"


----------



## Shinji (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Why can't they say f*** on tv but they can say b**** on national television? I don't see why one is any better then the other, they are both foul language.



Dont even get me started.....

On the radio, same song Gorillaz Feel Good Inc.

On radio station, they bleep out @$$ crack, on the other station, its loud and clear.  They both play similar music.

Funny thing is, same company owns both.

To sum it up on TV.... Life's a [BLEEP].  What the [BLEEP] I cant even say [BLEEP].  Ok this [BLEEP]....


----------



## TheSpade (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the solution:  YouTube this segment, link it here and we'll see for ourselves.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 27, 2006)

Ha, I remember when the FCC let the word ass on the air, David Letterman must have said it a hundred times that night. Rest assured, when "f***" _is_  finally allowed, south park and family guy will both have episodes consisting of nothing but that word. Won't that be fun?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 27, 2006)

Meh didnt notice until you've pointed it out, fuck is said alot after 9 in the UK so I just got use to it. We need some new swear words.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> Why can't they say f*** on tv but they can say b**** on national television? I don't see why one is any better then the other, they are both foul language.


Bitch has a proper meaning before it was ever considered swearing?


----------



## alexp2_ad (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(TheSpade @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> Here's the solution:Â YouTube this segment, link it here and we'll see for ourselves.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8dIQyj9sXw


----------



## Harsky (Sep 27, 2006)

This reminds me of the time that South Park aired that episode where they say "shit" so many times until it raised a monster.


----------



## accolon (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheSpade @ Sep 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the solution:  YouTube this segment, link it here and we'll see for ourselves.
> ...



"This video may contain content that is inappropriate for some users, as flagged by YouTube's user community. To view this video, please verify you are 18 or older by logging in or signing up."

Oh, please. Just because of a single word?!


----------



## bay0man (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG!! OMG1!! THIS IS END OF WORLD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## Pundan (Sep 27, 2006)

I noticed it too. However it was only in Canada that it wasn't censored.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 27, 2006)

None of the main characters swore. It was just a random guy saying it. I noticed that Family Guy seems to be plugging more movies into their episodes. "HEY PETER. WANT TO WATCH CHICKEN LITTLE?" or "OH MY GOD I'M WATCHING MADAGASCAR"


----------



## corbs132 (Sep 27, 2006)

shitty shitty fag fag shitty shitty fag fag.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 27, 2006)

Haha, "F-bomb".  It cracks me up how it's some kind of... I dunno, it just seems utterly absurd to me that anyone would even raise an eyebrow.


----------



## BvG (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheSpade @ Sep 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the solution:  YouTube this segment, link it here and we'll see for ourselves.
> ...



That's from the "Meg! Pffrr!"-episode isn't it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 27, 2006)

I only really watched the (R2) DVD's of Family Guy, the first series had convenient sounds where there were more than mild swear words but later series' had full on swearing.

Of course I see no need to complain at all because it really does not bother me and what many seem to forget is there is a big button either on their remote or on the TV that has a symbol of a almost complete circle with a line through it that everyone is perfectly free to press at any point in life.


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 27, 2006)

Like if swearing is the most agressive thing in the world... The source of all evils.;-)


----------



## lagman (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> This reminds me of the time that South Park aired that episode where they say "shit" so many times until it raised a monster.



Cause they´re CURSE words.


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 27, 2006)

You have to be 18 or older and log in on Youtube to see the video.. it must really be something


----------



## robster113 (Sep 28, 2006)

whats so amazing about family guy swearing. i always wondered why they even cut it. the dvds and 15 anyway so they can say the f word on those. Also you are allowed to say whatver the fu c.k you want after 9pm


----------



## Jax (Sep 28, 2006)

Lois said "Fuck yeah!" in the beginning of the FG movie "Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story", so it's not a new fad.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 28, 2006)

Must be some weird regional difference or something, swearing's really no big deal here in the UK. The BBC used to bleep it out but I don't think they even bother anymore. To prove the point I'm currently watching Dogma on national TV right now (10pm); I don't know if it's been cut at all but they've most definitely left the swearing in. Nobody cares over here really.


----------



## Mike83 (Oct 2, 2006)

In the UK, for TV shows the company make they normally don't allow the use of cunt, but anything else is fine, I think.  If its a film though, they leave it in.


----------



## enarky (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I wonder when the US finally bans starting wars on blatant lies, detaining people without proper trial and torturing prisoners.

What you say, they just passed a law that allows their president ordering things like that two days ago?

The US of A has much more serious problems than the F-Word, IMHO.


----------



## Ragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Same shit when they went nuts about the Hot Coffee thing...

You can deal drugs, kill hookers and steal cars but a sex scene with clothes on is just way too crazy on an M rated game.


----------



## Cyberdude93 (Oct 3, 2006)

It's worth mentioning that the R1 Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story, (and one or two season 4 DVDs), supposedly have an option to bleep out swearing (not all words, just "fuck" mainly).  The lack of it on the R2 DVDs shows the USA's stance on swearing compared to Britain's.

And also on the R2 Stewie Griffin DVD is a disclaimer saying due to the language, it may not be suitable for under 17s - obviously left from the American version.


----------

